# Search Engine Optimization



## Ron (Jun 15, 2012)

Friends

I was doing A Search Engine Optimization work for one of my friends. 
His site is Picovico.com - SlideShow Maker 
I tried searching the net how to increase the page rank and all but didnot get good concept regarding it. Some says the ranking is automatic while other say we need to tweak the site.
Can u provide me some help with that how to increase the page rank of a site and how google helps in page index.

Ronak


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 15, 2012)

Google Page Rank is calculated on the basis of the number of incoming links. 
While if u experiment with the Meta - Description and Meta - Keyword tags, u might end getting a good SEO score that will result in higher page ranks of the website.
Also do make sure that your tags are correct ie. you have an alt text for image etc.

My website is almost 5 years old & never featured even in the first 5 pages of Google's search results. But recently when I experimented with the description tag, my Website is now shown as No.3 in World (google.COM search results) and No.2 in India (google.CO.IN) for the keywords I gave !

So experimenting with these tags can get the website a higher rank. Check your SEO score HERE.

Hope this helps..


----------



## Ron (Jun 15, 2012)

@techiemaharaj 
Bro thnks for response. So what are the steps u took to increase the page rank and all..
Can u tell me in lil brief


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 15, 2012)

Ron said:


> @techiemaharaj
> Bro thnks for response. So what are the steps u took to increase the page rank and all..
> Can u tell me in lil brief



As mentioned, I experimented with the Meta Description and Keyword Tag.

Things u could do are:

1. The Meta Description Tag has an infinite length.* BUT Search Engines generally read only the first 160 characters.* So make sure that the description is well within the limit.

2. Also whatever is placed in this tag, must appear somewhere in the page. If not the whole of it but atleast majority of what is written in the Meta Description Tag.

3. Make sure there are no Broken links on the Homepage firstly.

4. Make sure the ALT tag in <img> tag are not blank.

5. Make a sitemap.xml file and upload to your server. Make use of the Google Webmaster tools to improve the rankings.

In my example you could try searching with " Unique vegetarian Recipes".
doing all this things will definitely improve your rankings.

Hope this helps..


----------



## Ron (Jun 17, 2012)

Bro thanks I have followed all these steps. But I guess I need to take some more steps.
I want to win the Keyword. Could u suggest some more suggestion. I am reading blogs meanwhile


----------



## Ron (Jun 18, 2012)

thnks Pravin

I am followin all these processes. I m unable to  find sources to increase incomin links.

With regards to content
This site does not have contents. After all it creates slideshow.
Still Whereever possible I m tryin to embedded Home - schema.org rules to make my site more search friendly.

Yes Google Webmaster and Google Analytic is the Best tool available for free
Google Adwords is best utility to find the Top keyword

----------------------
One thing more when I type *www.picovico.com this forum automatically catches the home title of that website and post here. How is it done?


----------



## Ron (Jun 18, 2012)

Exactly Search depends upon Google Plus Activity too but many ppl objected me. I have added this feature.

Quality links works evrytime but wht steps should we follow as a start up. How can we make our site popular?  
I am following all ONpage Optimization


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

Or if you want it to happen soon you can pay for it.
I know that nokia use to pay crores of rupees just to optimize one word that is mobile a long time back.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 20, 2012)

Simple things to make ur site popular is make it as your signature in Forums and post as much as possible. Social activities will also help. Make a facebook page, a twitter handle etc. and engage with ppl. Send newsletters periodically to ur users. All this will surely make ur site popular.

*BUT KEEP IN MIND, WEBSITES DONT BECOME POPULAR IN A WINK OF AN EYE, IT TAKES ITS OWN TIME.*

If u want it quick go for the above option !


----------



## roady (Jul 12, 2012)

Google is in the transition phase .. moving from SEO to social. It's gonna be more hard to SEO your way up in the SERPs

SEO is a long and tidy process.. soemthing that worked for me doesn't guarantee that it'll work for you.. due to the various big and small algorithms deployed by google. But yeah, best you can do is on-site SEO which is mentioned by others already.


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 14, 2012)

Search Engine Optimization (SEO) can be stated as a highly specialized process of building a successful website. We say successful because if a commercial website cannot be found in the major search engines, it is not successful, it just isn't doing it's job.


----------



## Yogendra Mishra (Aug 29, 2012)

You should also all off Page works Like Directory Submition, Forum Posting, Link Exchange etc..


----------



## pavan kumar (Apr 3, 2018)

Search engine optimization is before doing Search engine optimization we need to pick correct keywords from google keyword planner.and keywords to include In the title, meta description, URL, header tags, content, and image + alt text.
off page to be done pdf submission, ppt submission, social bookmarking, social media promotion and article submission.Based on the quality backlinks you have our ranking will differ from positions and page in SERP


----------



## Lalit Mittal (Aug 27, 2018)

Try to Build Backlinks on high DA PA website.


----------

